# Stainless Steel Buckets



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

Where oh where are the good ones......! Can't find the good ones anymore, would like the heavy duty stainless with a very strong bail. The last ones I purchased were light gauge steel with a bail that looked like a piece of wire. I bet I've sent back six buckets in the last year. You look at their on-line pictures and they look like the older buckets I have, even called them to make sure they are the heavy duty style and they still send the cheap ones. 

Thanks....

Coveyrise64


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

You might try some medical supply houses and look for stainless steel kick buckets. Google would be a good place to start. They are heavy guage, but pricey.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Try these http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Kennel-Supplies/Stainless-Kennel-Pail.html


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

The last ones I got were from Dogs Afield. I chose those because they had the hooks on them to hang on the kennel fence. I love them!! Had them for 6 years and they are like the day I bought them


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

born2retrieve said:


> Try these http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Kennel-Supplies/Stainless-Kennel-Pail.html


LCS is where I bought my original buckets. When I contacted them they assured me the buckets were identical to the first ones I bought. The ones I recieved were the cheaper style like they now show on their website, sent them back. Contacted Leather Brother's Supply after looking at their website, their buckets look like the heavy duty style I want. They are wholsale only so they hooked me up with a retail store. They also assured me the buckets were like the style I wanted. Recieved them and same old story. Sent them back also. 

Coveyrise64


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought three from Tractor Supply that are really nice.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I bought three at Tractor Supply to try out over a year ago...holding up so far... got sick and tired of the metal buckets leaking after three months..even when they didn't go thru a winter... need to go back and purchase some more... but I've seen them at other farm supply stores as well, like Atwoods and Orscleins.

Tried sealing the galvanized water buckets to try to make them last longer inside and bottom but the dogs ate the sealant out...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

This is where I get mine: http://www.jbpet.com/FLAT-SIDED-BUCKET,2470.html

6 quart flat sided pail for $17.99 and are occasionally on sale. Sometimes you can also find a coupon online.

I have had mine FOREVER. The only thing that's ever come close to damaging them is when we bang them on the concrete to knock the ice out of the freeze fully in the winter - and we've only messed up the handles on them, not the bucket themselves...

-K


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

I like the Mason Sure-Care hang on bowl with bracket for the inside runs http://www.masonco.com/BowlBracket.html They are very heavy duty and easy to clean.

Sue


----------



## blklabluvr (Feb 17, 2009)

We use these 3.5 gallons for mixing ingredients in a food manufacturing plant. They are from Grainger and are made of the heavy duty stainless you are looking for. They are pricey, but that's expected of heavy guage stainless. Good Luck.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3CYL2


----------

